# Fantom Cross



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I BOUGHT (no more "pull the trigger"' makes me think of Contador at the finish line) a Fantom Cross so as not to subject my Immortal Ice to New England winters. And I'm allergic to indoor trainers. Just got it last night, UPS seemed to take care not to butcher the package. Will post photos, NOT of bike-in-box, but of it being USED, later. Looks good, so far. The whole box weighed 30 pounds, with packaging. Curious to see how hefty/light the bike is...


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

Cool. Can't wait to see 'em.


----------

